
How Ticketmaster ruined the concertgoing experience, and how it might be saved - rosser
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/08/17/how-ticketmaster-ruined-the-concertgoing-experience-and-how-it-might-be-saved/
======
twiceaday
I dislike going to concerts because it is a crappy way to listen to music.

